# stucco in the north east



## chanratt (Aug 25, 2012)

what type of home depot cement does everyone use for stucco? I used the mortar mix from home depot but it cracked and I have to take it all off. now i'm redoing it and am wondering which type i need.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Dryvit is what we use in NY. Cant buy it without a licence though. Stay out of Homedepot and Blowes. Unless you like crap from China. :thumbsup:


----------



## chanratt (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm going the Quikrete/Portland-type cement route like they use in Europe, not synthetic Dryvit or Sto. The brand I'm looking isn't made in China. Quikrete is manufactured in the US.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chanratt said:


> I'm going the Quikrete/Portland-type cement route like they use in Europe, not synthetic Dryvit or Sto. The brand I'm looking isn't made in China. Quikrete is manufactured in the US.


 Pay no attention to the Piss Ant Chanratt .If you hang around You'll get the answers your looking for.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm guessing that you'd want to use the patching compound then, it's got plasticizers in it, and is designed to be applied 1/2" or less. Don't you have a masonry center where you can get scratch and brown coat materials? You can develop a relationship with those people.......and ask them questions.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> Pay no attention to the Piss Ant Chanratt .If you hang around You'll get the answers your looking for.:thumbsup:


 he said in the north east not Dirty souf. I know you shop at walmart. depot and blowes but theres other options for professionals. Like local suppliers and lumber yards. In the northeast Dryvit is simply the best product out there. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://cbmi-va.com/ PISS ANT! :tt2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

chanratt said:


> what type of home depot cement does everyone use for stucco? I used the mortar mix from home depot but it cracked and I have to take it all off. now i'm redoing it and am wondering which type i need.


Rapid set red bag for repairs. Sharp sand and a 3 -2 mix of Portland, for scratch and brown coats.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> http://cbmi-va.com/ PISS ANT! :tt2:


 Look at the stacks and stacks of certainteed. i can see the high shoulders from my house.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Rapid set red bag for repairs. Sharp sand and a 3 -2 mix of Portland, for scratch and brown coats.


 It must be amature hour.:whistling2:


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

If you use a bag cement from Home Depot make sure you add some cement glue which you can buy there as well
We use Ackrel 60 which makes the cement considerably stronger and allows for a certain amount of expansion and contraction


----------

